# Lake Trout



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

Theses Pics from this past August. Not a big fish eater, I normally catch and release or give any fish away.

My friend Jim and I caught a bunch of lake trout and a couple of nice browns.

We brined the trout overnight and smoked them the next day.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 4, 2018)

Those look like perfection. I haven't had smoked lake trout. Similar to salmon?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Those look like perfection. I haven't had smoked lake trout. Similar to salmon?



Thanks! I think they are similar, but I smoke fish very rarely, and it has been years since I last smoke salmon.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow....beautiful both on the boat and smoked.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks great to me Bill! :D

After my heart attack in 2010, the Doc was telling me things I could eat. Salmon came up and it is one of the best foods for carnivore heart patients.
So, Salmon replaced my steak.
I make my smoked Salmon into a Salmon dip/spread and enjoy it over days instead of one meal.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow....beautiful both on the boat and smoked.



Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 4, 2018)

Good day of fishing,  sure puts a smile on your face


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2018)

My friend with a double.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh Boy!
I bet that was some good eating!!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 6, 2018)

BA350, Good looking fish,fresh and smoked !


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bill that's some fine looking fish. Lakers are mighty tasty. I do have to say you and your friend should lay off the sun screen. You guys are looking awfully pale.

Chris


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Bill that's some fine looking fish. Lakers are mighty tasty. I do have to say you and your friend should lay off the sun screen. You guys are looking awfully pale.
> 
> Chris



thanks! as far as sunscreen, better safe than sorry!


----------

